# битте-дритте



## platonov

Я работаю над переводом повесть Якова Брауна _Гамбит Дьявола_. В нем несколько выражений польского, украинского и идиш происхождения. В том числе и *битте-дритте*. Вот текст в оригинале, мой перевод на каталанский и перевод Галии Акерман на французский:

[Русский]
— Нет, не хочу. Вы просто издеваетесь над Пинхосом.
— Ничуть, дорогой мой. Игра сложнее шахмат ровно в тысячу раз. Вот те и вечность, *битте-дритте*. Сверхшахматы, говорю я вам, требуют в тысячу раз более сложного расчета, чем ваши шахматы.

[Català]
—No, no ho vull. No fa més que burlar-se d’en Pinkhos. 
—De cap manera, amic meu. És un joc mil cops més complicat que els escacs. Vet aquí l’eternitat, *битте-дритте*. Li ben dic que els superescacs demanen uns càlculs mil cops més complicats que els seus escacs.

[Français]
—Non, je ne veux pas. Vous vous moquez tout bonnement de Pinkhos.
—Pas du tout, mon cher. Ce jeu est exactement mille fois plus compliqué que les échecs. La voici votre éternité, _mein Herr_. Les super-échecs réclament, je vous le dis, des calcules mille fois plus compliqués que vous échecs.

Кто-нибудь помогает?


----------



## ExMax

Я совершенно не уверен, что у "битте-дритте" есть польские, украинские или идиш корни. Я почти уверен, что это простое подражание немецкому языку. "Битте-дритте" стало очень популярным после кинофильма "Свадьба в Малиновке", в котором герой возвращался домой из немецкого плена и на родине постоянно демонстрировал всё то, о чём он узнал в Германии.
Есть и еще примеры таких подражаний, менее-популярные: "шахер-махер", "цирлих-манирлих"...
Образуются такие слова по модели слов, часто используемых в просторечье, например, "шурум-бурум", "шуры-муры".


----------



## platonov

Да, я читал об этом фильме, но дело в том, что повесть была написана 1928г. Так что влияние фильма невозможно. 
По Вашему мнению, если я хорошо понимаю, _битте-дритте_ является просто бессмысленым поражанием немецкой речи, верно?


----------



## Awwal12

Полностью согласен с ExMax-ом в той части, что данное междометие - подражательное и смысловой нагрузки практически не несет.


----------



## airosa

platonov said:


> Да, я читал об этом фильме, но дело в том, что повесть была написана 1928г. Так что влияние фильма невозможно.
> По Вашему мнению, если я хорошо понимаю, _битте-дритте_ является просто бессмысленым поражанием немецкой речи, верно?


Вот из Зощенко:
"Хозяйка, мадам Гусева, дама честная, ничего про нее такого не скажешь, намекнула немчику перед самым отъездом - дескать, битте-дритте, не впопыхах ли изволили заграничную продукцию оставить. 
 Немчик головой лягнул, дескать, битте-дритте, пожалуйста, заберите, об чем разговор, жалко, что ли." (Качество продукции", 1927)

Как и ExMax всегда думала, что это лишь подражание немецкой речи.
Чтобы развеять сомнения, Вам нужен знаток идиш.


----------



## Maroseika

По-моему, у битте-дритте, когда это не слово-паразит, есть вполне определенный смысл - "пожалуйста". По крайней мере, в данном случае это хорошо видно:

Вот те и вечность, *битте-дритте.* = Вот те, пожалуйста, и вечность.


----------



## estreets

maroseika said:


> По-моему, у битте-дритте, когда это не слово-паразит, есть вполне определенный смысл - "пожалуйста". По крайней мере, в данном случае это хорошо видно:
> 
> Вот те и вечность, *битте-дритте.* = Вот те, пожалуйста, и вечность.


                                 А то и выражения "здрасте-пожалуйста!"
Эмоциально выражает отношение легкого пренебрежения, что ли. Или вроде того.


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> По-моему, у битте-дритте, когда это не слово-паразит, есть вполне определенный смысл - "пожалуйста".


Когда?
Я перефразирую:
_По-моему, у битте есть вполне определенный смысл - "пожалуйста"._

Чтобы окончательно всё выяснить, нам нужен немец, который смотрел "Свадьбу в малиновке" 



ExMax said:


> ...например, "шурум-бурум", "шуры-муры".


Фильм «Любовь-морковь», будет номинироваться на «Оскар-шмоскар». (из КВН)


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> По-моему, у битте-дритте, когда это не слово-паразит, есть вполне определенный смысл - "пожалуйста". По крайней мере, в данном случае это хорошо видно:
> 
> Вот те и вечность, *битте-дритте.* = Вот те, пожалуйста, и вечность.



Согласен. У Райкина-таксиста было в фильме "Люди и манекены": 
_- Пожалуйте, в смысле, *битте-дритте*!_


Вообще-то, это выражение старое и достаточно распространённое. Зощенко здесь уже упоминали... ещё у замечательного Аркадия Аверченко оно встречалось, в рассказе "Венеция":


> Поэтому в Германии выработался свой шаблон.
> 
> — Четыре кружки пива, бульон «мит-ай», шницель и братвурст мит-краут.
> 
> К этому заказу Крысаков неизменно прибавлял единственную немецкую фразу, которую он сам сочинил и которой оперировал в самых разнообразных случаях:
> 
> — Битте-дритте.
> 
> Он был ошеломляющим среди скучных немцев, со своим сияющим лицом, костюмом, осунувшимся от отсутствия пуговиц, чемоданом, распухшим, как дохлый слон, внутри которого скопились газы, и неизменным припевом ко всем нашим распоряжениям:
> 
> — Битте-дритте.
> 
> Ехал он в Европу с самым независимым видом, обещая поддержать нас в смысле языка, но в Германии ему не пришлось этого сделать, так как он знал только французский язык, в Италии его французского языка итальянцы не понимали, а во Франции французы вполне присоединились в этом смысле к итальянцам.
> 
> Так он и остался со своим загадочным:
> 
> — Битте-дритте.


----------



## dec-sev

Q-cumber said:


> Согласен. У Райкина-таксиста было в фильме "Люди и манекены":
> _- Пожалуйте, в смысле, *битте-дритте*!_


Мы сейчас про какой язык говорим? Про русский или немецкий? 


platonov said:


> По Вашему мнению, если я хорошо понимаю, битте-дритте является просто бессмысленым поражанием немецкой речи, верно?


 Похоже на то. По-моему, именно поэтому во французском переводе и вставили _mein Herr_. Если я правильно понял, то вы переводите на каталанский. Если у них есть похожее подражание немецкой речи, то можно его и использовать. Если нет, то оставить, как как во французском переводе или вставить _mein lieber Herr_, ну чтобы отличалось хоть чем-то


----------



## Q-cumber

dec-sev said:


> Мы сейчас про какой язык говорим? Про русский или немецкий?


Про албанский.  




			
				platonov said:
			
		

> По Вашему мнению, если я хорошо правильно понимаю, битте-дритте является просто бессмысленым подражанием немецкой речи, верно?



"Битте-дритте" может действительно использоваться как механическое подражание немецкой речи (в том числе, с оттенком пренебрежения или насмешки). Однако в Вашем контексте "битте-дритте" используется скорее как "пожалуйста".



> Ну, а когда он произносит свое «битте дритте», это звучит у него и как приглашение и как «пожалуйста».
> _Борис Полевой - Пражское гостевание_


----------



## ExMax

dec-sev said:


> Originally Posted by *dec-sev*
> 
> 
> Фильм «Любовь-морковь», будет номинироваться на «Оскар-шмоскар». (из КВН)


 			 		 	 	 Ну, не знаю про "оскар-шмоскар", но и "шуры-муры"" и "шурум-бурум" закреплены в академическом словаре. 
А корни значения  немецкого "bitte" в русском разговорно-просторечном "битте-дритте" конечно чаще всего сохраняются. Как и в "шахер-махер" ("...От нем. Schacher — мошенничество...")


----------



## Hutschi

platonov said:


> Да, я читал об этом фильме, но дело в том, что повесть была написана 1928г. Так что влияние фильма невозможно.
> По Вашему мнению, если я хорошо понимаю, _битте-дритте_ является просто бессмысленым поражанием немецкой речи, верно?


 
это правилно. _Битте-дритте (Bitte-Dritte)_ является просто бессмысленым поражанием немецкой речи - но "Bitte, Dritte!" можно - это значет "_пожалуйста, третья ...". _


----------



## Q-cumber

hutschi said:


> это правил*ь*но. _Битте-дритте (bitte-dritte)_ является просто бессмысленым поражанием немецкой речи - но "bitte, dritte!" можно - это знач*и*т "_пожалуйста, третья ...". _



Хм-м...очень интересно. Значит это выражение не на пустом месте возникло.


----------



## Hutschi

Это только можно сказать в специяльном контексте. 

Erste=первая
Zweite=вторая
Dritte=_третья (женщина)_


----------



## Q-cumber

Hutschi said:


> Это только можно сказать в специяльном контексте.
> 
> Erste=первая
> Zweite=вторая
> Dritte=_третья (женщина)_


 			 		 	 	 Только "женщина" или любое существительное женского рода? Скажем "Bitte, das dritte Glas!" в баре или ресторане...


----------



## Hutschi

Только женщина. Это императив.
Если вы пишете "die dritte" - "die dritte" можьет быть любое существительное. Надо писать "der", "die", или "das" в контексте "Bitte das dritte Glas, die dritte Flasche, den dritten Teller". 

Исвините, пожалуйста, я плохо пишу по-русски. (Последни рас я писал по русски 30 лет назад.)

"Bitte, Dritte!" - не часто.

"Dritte" также может быть имья и ранг. Это тоже не часто.

"Bitte, Dritte!" - это не значет "Bitte, der Dritte!" - но я думаю - если вы не слушили правильно - в другом языке можно забыть "дер, ди, дас" и деклинация. Потом любое существительное рода возможно и не надо это императив.

Я плохо пишу по-русски и я пишу ожибки - это так процесс.

---

Я забыл: в германском языке многие диалекты. Можеть быть, "битте-дритте" был диалектное слово.

В немецком языке есть "Bitte, bitte!" - "Битте-битте" (пожалуйста, пожалуйста). Это часто.


----------



## Q-cumber

hutschi said:


> Только женщина. Это императив.
> Если вы пишете "die dritte" - "die dritte" можьет быть любое существительное. Надо писать "der", "die", или "das" в контексте "bitte das dritte glas, die dritte flasche, den dritten teller".
> 
> Исвините, пожалуйста, я плохо пишу по-русски. (Последни рас я писал по русски 30 лет назад.)
> 
> "bitte, dritte!" - не часто.
> 
> "dritte" также может быть имья и ранг. Это тоже не часто.
> 
> "bitte, dritte!" - это не значет "bitte, der dritte!" - но я думаю - если вы не слушили правильно - в дрогом языке можно забыть "дер, ди, дас" и деклинация. Потом любое существительное рода возможно и не надо это императив.
> 
> Я плохо пишу по-русски и я пишу ожибки - это так процесс.
> 
> ---
> 
> Я забыл в германском языке многие диалекты. Можеть быть, "битте-дритте" был диалектное слово.
> 
> В немецком языке есть "bitte, bitte!" - "Битте-битте" (пожалуйста, пожалуйста). Это часто.


 
Спасибо за интересную информацию. Ваш русский язык по прежнему вполне понятен. Я же, с сожалению, немецким совсем не владею, знаю только отдельные слова и фразы.


----------



## dec-sev

Hallo, Hutschi und danke für die Teilnahme auf diesem Thread. 
I’ll write in English for the benefit of the others. I have a question about the phrase suggested by q-cumber:
_"Bitte, das dritte Glas! _
You’re in the bar. You’ve already drunk two beers but you want more. Will you say "Bitte, das dritte Glas!“? I guess there should be something more idiomatic. “Noch einmal Heiniken, bitte”, zum Beispiel. 
P.S. Gratulierungen zum Mauerfall!!!


----------



## Hutschi

"Bitte, das dritte Glas!/Bitte ein drittes Glas!" is seldom. (Употребляетя не часто, но так можно сказать/говорить.)
"Bitte(,) noch eins!" or "Bitte(,) noch mal das Gleiche!" is more often used, it is the idiomatic form. (Это нормално.)


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> "Bitte, das dritte Glas!/Bitte ein drittes Glas!" is seldom. (Это не часто - но может быт говорить)
> "Bitte(,) noch eins!" or "Bitte(,) noch mal das Gleiche!" is more often used, it is the idiomatic form. (Это нормално.)


 Danke. Eine kleine Verbesserung. "Употребляется не часто, но так можно сказать/говорить"


----------



## Hutschi

Дополнение: "Dritte Bitte" - *дритте **битте -* ( Третья просьба) можно сказать.


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> Дополнение: "Dritte Bitte" - *дритте **битте -* ( Третья просьба) можно сказать.


Mit dem bestimmten Artikel, glaube ich. Oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Das hängt vom Kontext ab.

(Это зависит от контекста.)

Ich habe drei Bitten:

- Erste Bitte: Nehmen Sie ein Blatt Papier.
- Zweite Bitte: Schreiben Sie  einen Limerick.
- Dritte Bitte: lesen Sie ihn vor.

Die dritte Bitte ist: Lesen Sie den Limerick vor.


----------

